# Rasy racking system > ikea



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

how about this as a racking system:

Its from ikea and is called 'antonius', easy, cheap, great!








£98.58 

place two racks together, get glass to fit as a lid and vent the tubs. 2 depth tubs to choose from. mats attach to the glass at the rear under each tub. longer mats can do multiple racks.


----------



## lama12 (Feb 11, 2011)

Im considering this racking too, where did you get the glass from? Looks good :2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

lama12 said:


> Im considering this racking too, where did you get the glass from? Looks good :2thumb:


A friend in Germany sent me the info and i though it would be good to share it with everyone. Any glass cutters will be able to cut the glass to fit and smooth the edges for you, so take the rack to them for perfect fitting. Should not cost much to get it done. Safety glass would be best, in either 4 or 6mm.


----------



## Bruceyyy (May 9, 2010)

how big are the tubs, and what is the gap like between tub edge and glass?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Bruceyyy said:


> how big are the tubs, and what is the gap like between tub edge and glass?


glass is 4 mm; and cm 42x52

tub sizes: 

25ltr:
Width: 42 cm
Depth: 55 cm
Height: 16 cm

50ltr:
Width: 42 cm
Depth: 55 cm
Height: 32 cm

i dont have the exact measurement between the container and glass but your looking at only a few mm.


----------



## Beelzebub (May 2, 2009)

I use this for smaller geckos, they used to do the tubs in transparent plastic but discontinued them last year.


----------



## Ribbens (Aug 4, 2010)

I wonder if it would work for breeding mice? Would depend on the gap between tub and glass I guess.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ribbens said:


> I wonder if it would work for breeding mice? Would depend on the gap between tub and glass I guess.


Mesh top for rodents, not glass - or they'll condense up in no time


----------



## williamsom (Feb 24, 2009)

guess u wouldnt have to use glass, could u a 6mm ply or something along them lines


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

they would be fine if you used the deeper ones. If you use mice in the smaller ones and they can get teeth on the lip between the tub and the mesh then i recon they would nibble and once stared would eat there way though. nothing to get around and they will be fine. best thing is to try maybe with the cheaper 5 tub stack.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

williamsom said:


> guess u wouldnt have to use glass, could u a 6mm ply or something along them lines


you could if you wanted but would need to varnish the wood to prevent moulding. plastic sheeting could be good like corex but its light weight and would need to be cable tied in place. the glass is heavy and stops the snake from pushing it off. if wood it would be lighter and again you would need to cable tie it to prevent those escapes.


----------



## clayboyuk (Aug 14, 2011)

I have seen these been used and they work great. Was in the clear tub which looked good. He used a stainless steel plate as the shelve lid pre drilled for air circulation


----------



## covkev (Dec 29, 2008)

clayboyuk said:


> I have seen these been used and they work great. Was in the clear tub which looked good. He used a stainless steel plate as the shelve lid pre drilled for air circulation


Ive got a couple of these.ideal for sub adults but not for big girls


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

i used glass i case there was a faulty mat - glass doesnt conduct electric. ive vented the boxes for extra ventalation


----------



## Coverdalem (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice rack, and cost effective too. Are the tubs opaque? as least using glass as a lid over wood will allow light in and is also easyer to clean and maintain :2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

the tubs arent very thick but are strong. if you put a strip light behind they would light up but are not see through.


----------



## clayboyuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Looked at ikea today and they really cheap so I think I will be doing a DIY job this weekend and try make up a little set. Does the glass lid condensate up loads?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

not a huge amount but i vented mine and it stopped the that. Also its helped a lot with air flow so i recommend a few holes. ill try to get some photos up tomorrow. Also ill get some photos of my new hatchling rack that ive made from one of the frames which holds 48 braplas boxes 8 per shelf.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

here you can see a slight gap between glass and the container:








glass allows you to see into the container:








To allow better air movement i use an old sharp knife and melted some air holes on the two lengths:








Each grown on boa will get some exo vine to climb on:








If your going to use them you dont have to use glass, the lids work well but having the glass gives you somewhere to mount the mats. They are great for amphibians:








I prefer to use lids with amphibians so the water doesnt condensate on the glass but on the lids:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Turning a rack into a hatchling rack was easy but wanted to make sure i could get a full rack i decided to use 2 mats and 2 stats that would heat 8 tubs per shelf. To make sure the mats didnt touch the metal i siliconed a small strip of corex on the outside runner of each shelf. this was so it there was a mat problem the hold frame wouldnt give me a shock. glass could have been glued in the shelf but i wanted to be able to change them to tubs later if so required. each shelf has radiator reflector on them to keep the heat, as glass gets cold. the blue squares were form the glass when i got them and i have placed them so the tubs fit in place and stay where they should be. the mats have radiator reflector under them. each mate is run on a mat stat and heats 4 tubs. the heat inside is a perfect 30c drops to 28.9 and clicks back on again. 
I have two racks side by side giving 96 hatchling tubs. the shelf on top of each one is going to be more ikea tubs. Its backless to give good airflow. mats are mounted on corex which fills the whole sides. they are cable tied in place. 


















The back is open - just you can see corex sheet behind thats against the wall. you could put a back on but i like the extra air flow. 









here you can just make out the corex strip that keeps the mat off the metal frame:


----------



## clayboyuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks good and great ideas. Bought most my bits I need just need some glass cut now


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

clayboyuk said:


> Looks good and great ideas. Bought most my bits I need just need some glass cut now


shop about for glass. I had prices from £5.60 to £9 a sheet quoted! also dont forget you will need 13 sheets not 12 one at the bottom has a mat on it and the top one is the lid for the top box. (if your doing a 12 shelf, or 7 if your going a 6 shelf.) The bottom of each set needs to be slightly narrower than the others.


----------



## clayboyuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Half way there . Got my glass done in 4mm for £6 with arrest edging ;-) 
So far it's beena fun exciting build


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

looking brill. 
:2thumb:


----------



## Evil Elvis (Feb 10, 2009)

Are you glueing the glass down?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Evil Elvis said:


> Are you glueing the glass down?


silicon them.


----------



## clayboyuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Evil Elvis said:


> Are you glueing the glass down?


Siliconed mine


----------



## kingcobra (Jul 27, 2005)

animalstory said:


> here you can see a slight gap between glass and the container:
> image
> glass allows you to see into the container:
> image
> ...


is that one of YOUR boas? nice looking snake. i take it that you would only house them temporarily in the racks? at what age/size would you re-house them,and would you use vivs or specialised professional racks for larger/adult boas?: victory:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

kingcobra said:


> is that one of YOUR boas? nice looking snake. i take it that you would only house them temporarily in the racks? at what age/size would you re-house them,and would you use vivs or specialised professional racks for larger/adult boas?: victory:


Yeah the boa your taking about is a male double pastel i produced in 2010 hes about 20 months old in this photo and undr 3 ft. hes on small weaner rats every 12-14 days.

It all depends on how much you feed your boas. these are for the hatchlings i keep back and are ok for a good 2 years at least as you can see from him. I have a 2008 male proven jungle in one of these hes about 3ft. I also house an adult female corn and a milk snake in them which is perfect for them. I have 50 ltr rubs for the next size up that house most of my males and young females. My breeding males are all small - i dont grow them big. adult females are in vivs.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Heres my second finished set - the bottom holds a total 96 braplas boxes for hatchling boas. 8 tubs per shelf (4x2high) ran from 4 heat mats and 4 stats. holds temp of 30c perfectly. the shelf above holds 4 conticos. 2 side by side on each shelf. and then the rest is the ikea tubs. I have 2 spare so i can either use the contico or ikea. im using this rack mainly for toads, millipedes, roaches and snails at the moment, with the plastic lids in place to stop water forming on the glass. 
top shelves are run on 3 x b2 stats. (7 stats on this unit in total)


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

where did you get the berplast boxes from?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2010)

Internet reptile or livefoods by post :2thumb:


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

hmm which tubs are they maybe im been blind but cant see them on the ikea website


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

Nightfirez said:


> hmm which tubs are they maybe im been blind but cant see them on the ikea website



just about to ask the same question
cant see those tubs in ikea
any pointers please


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

THey have removed the tubs and changed the racking and not in the new catalogue!!!!! :bash::bash::bash::bash:

I drove up to my local one and managed to get 12 out of the 20 tubs they had left in stock and the only racks were the 4's. :bash::bash:

really wanted two more 6's. well i guess i should not complain as i got something. Be quick and visit your local store you might get lucky.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

update. Boxes are no longer in production and removed from the catalogue.


----------



## zoaheaven (Sep 29, 2013)

still showing here.

ANTONIUS Drawer - 25 l - IKEA


----------

